# Networking >  test Access Point

## tejaswim

How do you test Access Point for legacy features

----------


## quality_quantity

There is no single best way to test software. In addition to manual testing, depending on your particular development environment, you may be using commercial test automation frameworks, open source and in-house test automation frameworks, and custom test automation scripts. All these approaches have pros and cons.
Custom test automation scripts have the advantages of being quick to write and providing maximum flexibility. However, a downside to using custom test automation is manageability. Your testing effort can become overwhelmed by the sheer volume of test scripts, test case data, and test results. Luckily, Visual Studio® 2005 Team System provides you with the ability to manage custom test automation. Let me show you what I mean using a couple of screen shots. First, consider the test automation script shown executing in

----------

